# "best" finish for Irish Bog Oak



## Jim Smith (Jan 17, 2014)

I've made a number of pens from Irish Bog Oak and have always used CA as the finish.  I would like to find something that didn't look quite so much like plastic and yet gives a nice durable finish that doesn't feel like raw wood.  What are some of the finishes people have used with some success?

Thanks in advance for your help and recommendations.

Jim Smith\


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 17, 2014)

Spray on lacquer.  Many thin coats


----------



## ssajn (Jan 17, 2014)

WTF. (Wood turners finish) by General Finishes.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 17, 2014)

I just did one with pens plus.   It was my first go with that finish and I prob put on too many coats so it's almost a ca feel   

I'm going to aim at just a couple coats of wtf or pens plus on the next one and I'm optimistic about that hitting the sweet spot you're looking for


----------



## Karl_99 (Jan 17, 2014)

+1 on the WTF for bog oak.


----------



## Ross (Jan 18, 2014)

I have been using CA as a sealer and sanding it down and then WTF.  Doesn't look so plastic as when I just used CA.


----------



## scotirish (Jan 18, 2014)

I have made several different pen kits with "Ancient Bog Oak" and found the look somewhat lacking.  Now I use Liming wax to fill the pores with white to accent them.  As to finish I use "Doctor's Woodshop Walnut oil / Carnuaba wax & Shellac woodturning finish".  Usually use several coats with buffing between coats.  Sometimes use "Renaissance Wax" also.
Ron


----------



## Wood Butcher (Jan 18, 2014)

How about using the CA but stop with the finishing process at the 200 or 3200 MicroMesh.  It gives the smooth feel and durable finish but not the plastic shine.
WB


----------



## bekeeper (Jan 18, 2014)

*Bog Oak finish*

My favorite is first coat of one drop boiled linseed oil at high speed.
After that, a combination of one drop of oil with one drop of CA glue at high speed and fast movement.  about 5 coats or so than sand to 3600 grits and some times a plastic pen liquid abrasive. Finish with Renaissance wax .  I find this give a very durable finish and sill the warm feel of the wood.


----------



## mark james (Jan 18, 2014)

A problem I relate to...

I like the feel of wood, I like the look of wood, I don't want to turn nice wood into a piece of plastic.

OK, my amazing burled blank came out great...  Oil/wax finish or plastic...  I vote oil/wax finish - any choice works.  Yes, it's not shiny, but I can feel the wood grains, its a good trade!

However - this is for personal use - I don't sell - I give away...  may not be a good business choice...  I just like wood...


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 18, 2014)

For IBO, I use Mike Meredith's pen finishing process: (TURNING A PEN BETWEEN CENTERS WITH PENS PLUS)

*http://doctorswoodshop.com/Media/Videos.aspx
*


----------

